

The Girl Effect - wallflower
http://www.women2.com/vc-ben-horowitz-the-future-of-humankind-is-dependent-on-technovation-girls-the-girl-effect/

======
kapilkaisare
Apologies for the tone in advance, but I have to call complete and utter
bullshit on this one.

It was a man who convinced my father to buy me a computer when I was but 8
years old. It was he who got me interested in all things tech.

It was a 16 year old boy who taught the 11 year old me how to write my first
BASIC program, and under whose tutelage, I wrote my first game.

I attended a boarding school run by an institution which was started by a man
(Edmund Rice) who devoted his life to education.

It was a man whose book inspired me to take up science at senior secondary
school (The man was Carl Sagan, and the book in question was Cosmos).

While I do not oppose creating a world where everyone can aspire to his or her
goals without significant obstacles, I cannot abide such denigration of a
gender, be it male, female or otherwise.

------
Mz
Does anyone have any idea where he gets the figures that girls educate four
people and boys educate no one? Is there any real substance to that claim?

